# National 1937



## supper15fiets (Jun 5, 2011)

well some of you ask for a finnished picture of my Huffman/National...and here they are in daylight with of course a few things missing but hee...that is the hobby!
enjoy the pictures!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW! Nice work!


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## slick (Jun 5, 2011)

Speechless! Jaw on the floor.


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 5, 2011)

Not Fair~ Love the details on this one


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 5, 2011)

now if only mine turns out half as nice...
Great job Ronald!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks for the commits!
say Scott, here a picture from Ohio 1938....i think there is a streamline against the wall,
 look at the rearpart....what do you think? the time is right!


----------



## akikuro (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks incredible Ronald. Great work


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 6, 2011)

Geez, what kind of a bike does not have a kickstand? lol, JK. Nice ride, looks unreal!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice work! It look great.


----------



## chitown (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the paint/colors. I remember it took a couple tries to get it right, but it was well worth it. Enjoy all the turning heads you're liable to cause with that beaut. Who did your saddle? I'm digging the dark umber leather.

Chris


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 6, 2011)

chitown said:


> Beautiful! Love the paint/colors. I remember it took a couple tries to get it right, but it was well worth it. Enjoy all the turning heads you're liable to cause with that beaut. Who did your saddle? I'm digging the dark umber leather.
> 
> Chris




thanks again, the saddle was done by Bob Uszasi, he is a real master ,  i wanted the saddle a bit darker and a bit fadded.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 6, 2011)

Simply stunning Ronald!  I hope you saved some paint for your rack when you find it!  

Come on, no one has a rack or drop stand to help him finish this beauty!?!


----------



## MartyW (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job that looks awesome!


----------



## balboa732 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not really liking that bike. Not too big a deal. I've seen better. If you want to sell it, I might WANT to take it off your hands. You can pm me if you want.


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 7, 2011)

Oldbikes said:


> Simply stunning Ronald!  I hope you saved some paint for your rack when you find it!
> 
> Come on, no one has a rack or drop stand to help him finish this beauty!?!




Hi Alan,
the rack i didn't place it because i think the frame design looks better without it, on the cover of the National catalog there is also no rack,
i like it more this way....i know it is originel with rack....and yes i have extra paint saved


----------



## pgroah (Jun 7, 2011)

I really like your bike!  That's gotta be the coolest bike in town.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 10, 2011)

here are a couple recent photos of mine. I've gathered some of the really hard parts.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2011)

If a Elgin Bluebird is the Aces, this definately comes in a close second!!! Great work and a simply gorgeous cycle...Bravo!


----------



## OldRider (Jun 10, 2011)

I know that the Bluebird is the holy grail of bikes but from all the pictures I've seen of them they don't appeal to me in a huge way, but these old Huffmans' get me drooling everytime. Stunning bikes Ronald and Scott!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks guys for the kind words!
i just wandering what makes a bike rare , there was a period that the Black phantom was the holy grail....the bluebird is a very , very nice looking piece of art,what do you think of the flo-cycle or the wingbar, how about Evenrude....and the Shelby  airflow...i think every brand had there top of the line bike ...


----------

